# FreeBSD upgrade from 11.3 to 12.1



## Mwh65 (Oct 22, 2020)

I've successfully upgraded FreeBSD 11.3 p13 to 12.1 p10 and all seems well but to be on the safe side a couple of things have occurred.

When running the final `freebsd-update install` before rebooting into 12.1 I noted the following ...


```
rmdir: ///var/db/etcupdate/current/usr/share/openssl/man/en.ISO8859-1: Directory not empty
rmdir: ///var/db/etcupdate/current/usr/share/openssl/man: Directory not empty
rmdir: ///var/db/etcupdate/current/usr/share/openssl: Directory not empty
rmdir: ///var/db/etcupdate/current/usr/share/man/en.UTF-8: Directory not empty
rmdir: ///var/db/etcupdate/current/usr/share/man/en.ISO8859-1: Directory not empty
rmdir: ///var/db/etcupdate/current/usr/share/man: Directory not empty
```

of which those folders are all still there. After the reboot I also noted the following in /var/log/messages ...


```
Oct 22 14:14:52 myserver root[29247]: /usr/sbin/service: WARNING: $ is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Oct 22 14:14:52 myserver root[29443]: /usr/sbin/service: WARNING: $tpmd_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Oct 22 14:14:52 myserver root[29448]: /usr/sbin/service: WARNING: $tcsd_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Oct 22 14:14:52 myserver root[29510]: /usr/sbin/service: WARNING: $uuidd_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Oct 22 14:14:52 myserver root[29591]: /usr/sbin/service: WARNING: $svnserve_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Oct 22 14:14:52 myserver root[29614]: /usr/sbin/service: WARNING: $smartd_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Oct 22 14:14:52 myserver root[29619]: /usr/sbin/service: WARNING: $php_fpm_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Oct 22 14:14:52 myserver root[29628]: /usr/sbin/service: WARNING: $htcacheclean_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Oct 22 14:14:52 myserver root[29633]: /usr/sbin/service: WARNING: $git_daemon_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Oct 22 14:14:52 myserver root[29638]: /usr/sbin/service: WARNING: $dbus_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Oct 22 14:14:52 myserver root[29643]: /usr/sbin/service: WARNING: $avahi_daemon_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Oct 22 14:14:52 myserver root[29648]: /usr/sbin/service: WARNING: $cupsd_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Oct 22 14:14:52 myserver root[29653]: /usr/sbin/service: WARNING: $avahi_dnsconfd_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
```

of which this was touched upon and replied to by SirDice in the following thread ...









						Solved - FreeBSD-12.0p6 and odd warnings in /var/log/messages
					

We continue to encounter anomalies with jails running on hosts with 12.0p6 and have just encountered these /var/log/message entries on a bhyve vm running 12.0p6 with two jails.   Jun 26 15:25:09 inet18 root[95378]: /usr/sbin/service: WARNING: $ is not set properly - see rc.conf(5). Jun 26...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




Is this something I need to be concerned about or can they be ignored?


----------



## none (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi,

I just upgraded an old 11.2 amd64 install to 12.1 and had the same thing. looking forward to hearing this as well.


----------



## a6h (Oct 24, 2020)

How did you perform major update? binary or compile. If it was binary, did you `freebsd-update install` three times, according to the Handbook? One after `freebsd-update -r 12.1-RELEASE upgrade`, another after `shutdown -r now` and finally the last one, after upgrading all installed packages: `pkg-static upgrade  -f` or `portmaster -af`.


----------



## Mwh65 (Oct 24, 2020)

I followed this page  to the letter ...









						FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE Installation Instructions
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				




including updating 11.3 p3 to 11.3 p13


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 24, 2020)

Mwh65 said:


> Oct 22 14:14:52 myserver root[29247]: /usr/sbin/service: WARNING: $ is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).



That bug is present since at least about 4 years, but it seems it has not a urgency or priority to be corrected:






						208445 – /usr/sbin/service: WARNING: $xyz is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------

